# barrel racing help



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

How do you make those tight turns around the barrels without nocking them over? I'm always afraid I will hit them and I've just started training my horse in barrel racing so she's doesn't really go around them very fast. She doesn't neck rein so I have to ride with two hands.

If you have some advice about poll bending too that'd be great! Thanks!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I can't help with pole bending, but the way you get tight turns when running is to run the barrel pattern the same way each time at the walk. Be in the place you would want to be at the run at the walk. I like to stop my horse where he would start rating and put his feet where I want to be. 

Figure out where you want to be, and then put him there and ride the same each time. I find that the precision in the turns comes with practice. 

Can you lift and move his shoulders? 
BuckOff is much better at explaining this part of it than I am


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lots of slowwww repition. I walked the pattern for weeks with my guy before we started trotting the pattern. Now, while that may seem boring when we started trotting he knew exactly where he needed to be around the barrel. My coach who I work with also told me to trot up to the barrel - halt where you want him to start rating (like Spastic said) - back up a few steps (this gets him to engage his hindquarters) - then trot off around the barrel. Repeat for each barrel. It'll teach him to not expect to just go rushing around the turn.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, you can actually turn to math for this. Give me a minute and I will put up a diagram.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

This is a REALLY lousy diagram, but it may help you understand:



The tighter you turn in, the wider your out will be. Or, you can go around at the same angle. I am not sure which would be faster for you.

Don't think I'm a pro barrel racer because I'm not, I just love using logic. 

And I agree with both draftlover and Spastic


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Some people use pockets, but I like to be in the same place around the turn. It suits Diesel's running style better. Not sure about your horse though


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually you usually form the pocket around the front side of the barrel as if you form it on the backside you have a greater chance of losing control of your horse's outside shoulder and flying over the timeline. As Spastic said, pockets are not necessary and it really depends on your horse's style. My horse personally does better with pockets as if I allow her to move out on the backside of the barrel she will drop that outside shoulder in a desperate bid to get back to her buddies. 

Flyinghigh, if you are looking to make a competitve horse it is best to make sure you have a solid foundation first. Make sure you can move your horse all over the place off leg pressure and rein cues. Be able to pick up shoulders and move hips; I like to make sure they know side passing before I really start working on the pattern as that way you can really get them moving off your leg. Start slow and get your accuracy and routes around the barrels down. Once you have all your mechanics figured out then you can start adding in speed. If you want some good starting points pick up some of the Charmayne James books; they are very well laid out and very informative. Good luck to you!


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but due to some ridiculously slow internet I wasn't able to add this into my post.

Also, if you make your pocket on the backside of the barrel you aren't setting yourself up for your second barrel at all, which is one of the purposes of using pockets. I also have never seen any runners form a pocket that way.

Some more advice- watch some people that you respect and see how they manuever a pattern. This helped me greatly, I was able to see what didn't work and what did work and able to mimic it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh wow. I didnt even notice that. Yeah, the pocket, if you use one, should be going into the barrel and then you should be tighter coming out.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

I start training just as everyone else has stated, slow walk around the barrels. I use weight more than rein tho. When im riding and I want to turn (not around a barrel but in general) I sit down and and lean a little in the oppisite direction and look to where I want to go... My horse took awhile to start making those tight turns but she does awesome now. A technique I learned from some rodeos are 1. run along side a fence (not too close) and turn into it, it will help the horse learn to turn on a dime and tuck its back legs and 2. Run at a fence and about 30 feet before lean back and stop. The closer you can come to the fence the better. It will help your horse learn to tuck its back legs and stop faster. I also practice with just one barrel before I start training on the pattern. I just do left and right turns. I could go on and on about this but I think I have wrote quite a bit already, but if you have any questions I would be more than willing to answer them.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've practiced her alot at the walk and some at the lope. I've practiced with only one barrel, and that seemed to be when I could get the best turns out of her. Maybe I'll take a video of monday, and a video of later when we've practiced them for a bit. I'm so scattered in her teaching right now because I'm going from western to english to western. I do alot of different things with her and my coach was thinking of putting her into our schedule in the mornings so that we would actually get to work with her. I can't wait! I will try to teach her how to sidepass and maybe do rollbacks.. would that help? I'll really try barrel racing week.

Does anyone know how the placing is for the polls for poll bending?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Sidepasses are great for barrels.

Poles are I believe 21 feet from the timer with 6 poles each 21 feet apart from eachother.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Sidepasses are great for barrels.
> 
> Poles are I believe 21 feet from the timer with 6 poles each 21 feet apart from eachother.


Yup to both.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

haha I think I only put mine about 10 feet apart. I'll have to change that! 
I suppose sidepassing would help for pollbending too so I'll really have to get her doing that good. 
How do you get you're horse to learn to move her but off ur leg. I've had trouble teaching her this and sometimes I do get it but then its like she forgets. I need a more constructive way, a way she'll remember and react good off of.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

How have you been training her thus far?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

My cue to move my horses hind end is to bring my heel probably about an inch or two behind the girth and put some pressure there (usually a tapping pressure). I put my weight more in the side that I want him to turn from. 
This is something you should get her familiar with before you worry about your barrels. Once you have all this boring stuff out of the way, it will be a lot better with the barrel. 

At first she's not going to know what you are asking but just be persistent and release and really praise when she takes a step in the right direction.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I tried exactly what you said... and she just doesn't respond to it at all. She's very dead to the leg, so most of my cues come from my hands. 
I tried barrel racing and frankly it went horribly. Not to mention I hadn't worked her in a week so it probably wasn't the smartest idea. I got like one nice trot around the barrels and then I quit and did some loping. I really need to work on that boring stuff.. lol. Its just I do it all day, so when I finally get to ride my horse its something I don't wanna do but obviously need to do!
Yea I really sound like a horrible trainer when it comes to my horse. I really have to try harder. 
So my plan tomorrow it to teach her how to move off my leg! Sounds like a great idea. I hope my coach will be able to help me. lol.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Youre not horrible its not as fun as barrel racing but it's something that you have to do. Try to resist riding with your hands though. You're not going to have effective turns if you can't keep her body round. If you have to, go on the ground and teach her to move off of your cues with your hands on her side where you would ask her with your heel.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

The way I start teaching horses to move off leg pressure in the beginning is by using circles. I'll first look in the direction I want the horse to move then I'll apply outside leg pressure and if the horse hasn't started to move off by then I'll pick up my inside rein. Once the horse starts getting the concept I'll either use more pressure for a smaller cirle, lighter pressure for a larger or a release for them to continue in a straight line after they've turned. After they get the whole concept of moving away from the leg then I'll start to move my leg back to specify for hips, add inside to get them to lift their ribs away etc. Don't know if it's the best way but it has worked very well for my horses. I don't know if this is how basic you need to get or anything but that is how I introduce leg pressure to green horses or horses who haven't previously known how to move off leg pressure.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

ok I'm suppose to be taking a lesson with another girl today we've showed and ridden together before, but then I can get my coach to teach me how to side pass. I think I'll try starting on the ground. I want her to learn how to cross over in the front and the back, making a side pass. I could make my goal being able to do spins, it would be fun (fustrating at first lol) but cool in the end haha.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

So I guess I wont be riding my horse today... its hailing!!! ugh! I did try it with a horse that I have in training. To keep putting pressure with one leg until he moved off of it and it worked. He now knows how to move his hind end off my leg, so it gave me some encouragement to try it with my horse. Hopefully tomorrow! 
I hope mother nature lets it be nice for once, I've been waiting for summer for so long..


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

NOTE: I have not read all the posts so if this was already said then im gonna say it again lol.

I get tighter turn by looking at the pocket. 


pole bending tips:

make sure your horse does not fish tale

Use alot of leg cues.

thast pretty much it lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

morganshow11 said:


> NOTE: I have not read all the posts so if this was already said then im gonna say it again lol.
> 
> I get tighter turn by looking at the pocket.
> 
> ...


If you mean looking at the pocket by looking at the ground, this is incorrect and many riders tend to do it (Often by mistake). You should always look where you want your horse to be with your eyes up.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

oh, i always find it easier for me to look at the pocket, but for some not.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You can look to the pocket as you are running towards it, but you should ALWAYS be looking where you want to go and your eyes should ALWAYS be up. If you look at the ground, your horse is likely to drop a shoulder and have other complications.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah i look at it wehn im going to it, btu wehn i get there i look at the barrel. sorry for the confusion


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You should be looking to finish out the turn, then to the second barrel. Again, not the first barrel as that will bring your horse into the barrel and you will probably knock or have a sloppy turn. (Not sure which barrel you were referring to)


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Big thing- NEVER look at the barrel. The whole concept of turning a horse is it going to where you are looking. The weight of your head will naturally and unconciously follow your eyes and your body will unconciously follow your head. By looking at the barrel you will, in effect, be steering your horse into the barrel. I've seen way too many riders make this mistake and most of the time they have sloppy runs and/or they knock. I personally like to look where my horse's inside feet should be falling but up (if that makes sense) and then around the backside of the turn I start looking for my next turn.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Exactly what I do, onetoomany


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

I need to practice rounding out my horse and making a nice turn. I think I'm looking in the right place. I did notice before that I was looking too far down and have changed that. I still need to make her more responsive to my legs and stuff but that'll come. I was sick today so I didn't even go to work. I think I'll double work her tomorrow.


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hope this helps, it helped me last year when my horse would always freak on the first barrel:

You can regain control using the simple exercise I'll give you here. With repetition, it'll put you back in the driver's seat, and will help you gauge your horse's speed, so you can position him for a clean, razor-sharp turn.



Take your horse to the arena location where you'd normally ask him to initiate a barrel run. Place one hand on the saddle horn and the other on the reins-just as you would on a run. Maintaining light rein pressure while sitting squarely, not forward in your saddle, ask him to lope halfway to the first barrel. This will enable you to balance yourself, and will help your horse set himself for the turn by tucking his hind legs under his body. (If he becomes chargy or anxious, stop him, then trot him to the midpoint.) 

At the halfway point, bring your horse down to an extended trot. Begin lifting his shoulder and positioning his front end for the turn by sliding your hand down the inside rein and slightly picking up on it, so your thumb is facing upward. Use neck-rein cues to guide him to a spot 6 to 7 feet to the side of the barrel, an area known as "the pocket." 









When your horse's nose is even with the barrel, ask him to stop. Immediately back up 1 or 2 steps, then settle for about 10 seconds. You want your horse to learn to rate himself going into the pocket, and by asking him to stop and settle there you're telling him to do so. The stop also rocks his weight onto his hindquarters; the back-up causes him to drive his inside hind pivot foot under his body, properly positioning him for a strong push off when exiting the turn; the settle will take the "rush" out of his maneuver. If your horse won't stand completely still, do the best you can, gradually asking him to settle longer with each repetition. 

Ask your horse to walk around the barrel. As you make the turn, look at the barrel and evaluate your and your horse's position. If your horse drops his shoulder (his front end will become heavy and it'll feel like he's leaning against your inside rein and leg), pick up on your inside rein to lift his shoulder. Apply inside or outside rein pressure as needed to adjust his position. Circle the barrel at least twice to keep him from prematurely exiting the turn, which often leads to a too-wide exit. 

With practice at slower gaits, your and your horse's form will become automatic when you increase your speed. Here's the final result : My horse's shoulder is upright and balanced, his front legs are reaching and pulling the ground toward him, and his inside pivot foot is planted under his body. We can take this turn to the bank.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok I got her moving off my leg! She's really grumpy though, like if she doesn't do it right away she starts flicking her tail and stomping her back foot. I think as she gets it more she'll probably stop doing it. I just walked her around the barrels today. She deffinitly knows the pattern lol, just have to get that roundness on the turns. 
Any ways to help me round her out? also how can I make her happier to do these things? 

After a bit of working with her she gets almost ansy and can't stand still, thats why I took a break and walked her around the barrels. 
I also braided her tail today and she tried to climb into the tack shed, I'm glad she knows how to back out or i'd be screwed haha, what a little brat!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Can you make her round when you are not on the barrels? 

As far as making her happier, a horse either like barrels or not. I'm not exactly sure what you mean as far as her getting antsy, but she could be learning to anticipate running and getting a bit sour on it. It doesn't sound like you are on the barrels all the time, but make sure to keep her mind fresh. Set up the barrels randomly around the arena and ask her to turn them. Only run the third barrel or the first barrel. Change things and make sure she is listening to you. 

You want to make sure that by "knowing" the pattern, she isn't running it for you. It's very easy for the horse to just ignore you and do it on his own. It results in sloppy runs. 

Now that she will move off your leg, you should have a much better time. Make sure she can do it in both directions. Ask her to make progressively larger than smaller circles using your leg to push her in and out.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

She was getting sour on my asking her to move off my leg, sorry for the mix up, it wasn't when I was going throught the barrels with her that she was being a grump. Omg though I totally haven't done side passes at the walk or anything so I know what my next step is.. to make her move in and out of a circle and to keep round on the circle. I shall try it tomorrow then I think I'm gunna go to a short trail ride.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright. I see what you are saying. 
She could just be learning. Make sure though that the moment she does something right, you release and praise. If she steps over and you just keep bumping asking for more while she is still learning, she's going to get frustrated. 

Good luck.


----------



## Flyinghigh12 (Feb 17, 2009)

So today she acted like she didn't know how to give to the bit.. from now on she doesn't get a day off during the week! lol. I really need to get my *** in gear with her cause now she's going backwards. She does still get how to move off my leg though which is great! If only she would've been giving to the bit we could've been doing nice circles and everything.. ugh well I talked to my coach today when I ran into her in town and she said that we'll work her in the mornings from now on so that I get to ride her! yay!


----------



## Siestasgirl16 (May 4, 2009)

Go Buy Charmayne James Book, she is a 11 time world time barrel racing champion!!! I learned so much from her book and watching a few of her clinics!!!


----------

